# Photos of my meeces



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Some of my babies are getting all grown up, and I figured it was time for their "photoshoots" (I have a folder with pictures/info of all my breeding stock).

Here's Timothy - male longhair PEW satin









Clover - female longhair PEW satin and sister to Timothy









Alfalfa - male black tan satin









Trefoil - female longhair black satin









Peaches









Cream









And finally, Mini. She may not be used to breed, but she is the most adorable thing eve, and I'm keeping her! She's a runt that wasn't culled, and although she's perky and healthy, she's about half the size of her littermates


















Size comparison with Peaches


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Mini is so cute, I want! :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've split this topic.Anyone wanting to comment on culling ethics is free to comment in the relevant section.Other wise carry on here.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Good call! A very interesting solution!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! Mini and Peaches are adorable!!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

For anyone who's interested in Mini, yes she is a runt, but she is perfectly healthy.

Here's a couple more pictures of her


















Hiding out in a 2 week old litter of pups the same size as her


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

So cute miceies  like the colour of Mini, very pretty
Is Peaches fawn in colour? she looks just like I can imagen my 2 week old baby mice will look like when grown up.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

How old is Mini? She looks like she's found some one just the right size to snuggle up to in the last photo! They look like little sweethearts


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

She's just over a month old now. I have her in with a very motherly doe and that litter, so she's happy!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

gypsy84 said:


> She's just over a month old now. I have her in with a very motherly doe and that litter, so she's happy!


She looks similar in size to my boy Gideon from my very first litter  He might be small but he seems to have developed a condition known as Tom Cruiseism - he might be tiny but loves to do all his own very dangerous stunts including standing up to the cat :shock:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

tom cruiseism...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

